# Paph henryanum ‘Bear’ SM/TPS x self



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2020)

Bud!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 16, 2020)

Congrats! It’s got great genetics too! Hopefully a colorful well shaped flower. Is it first bloom?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2020)

lets wait and see......


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 16, 2020)

It's henryanum season! I have a bunch in bloom too, I should probably get them all in one place to compare them.  Neat species.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice, keep us posted!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 16, 2020)

Would love to see pics Mr. Littlefrog.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2020)

I think I’ve had two other blooms on it, it seemed nice before


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 16, 2020)

My henryanums did not get the memo...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2020)

I think this was two years ago. Looking at the flower, I remember seeing it or a sib at an orchid show, in flower and my liking the fact that it has a relatively ‘normal’ pouch size. I don’t prefer the huge jaw pouches that many have...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Very nice flower there!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2020)

I did stake it after this pic


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2020)

Inflorescence getting longer than I expected


----------



## Phred (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey Charles 
Excited to see the bloom when it opens... this is a plant and Ive been looking for a piece of for some time. I emailed Mr Bear a few years ago asking if he'd sell me a division. His response was, 'sadly I lost the plant'. If you ever have a division I'm interested... Lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 4, 2020)

Phred said:


> Hey Charles
> Excited to see the bloom when it opens... this is a plant and Ive been looking for a piece of for some time. I emailed Mr Bear a few years ago asking if he'd sell me a division. His response was, 'sadly I lost the plant'. If you ever have a division I'm interested... Lol.


This is a x self, not the original 'Bear', right?


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 5, 2020)

Can t wait to see the flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is a x self, not the original 'Bear', right?


Yes. Marlow’s orchids has more of the selfing available, but they are closing soon and selling everything off


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for confirmation regarding parentage. 

It’s really sad Marlowe is closing. Jim, Jonathan and Austin are such good guys to chill and chat with. I saw them the last two years at the Cape Cod show (CAIOS) when I judged there.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2020)

"I did stake it.." WTF!? ROFL!! Good luck. Calling Marlowe today.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m using cloth taped floral wire wrapped around short stakes to keep inflorescences in place. This way as the spike gets taller I can move the wire. And I hate jabbing sticks into roots at the base of a plant, so this way the stake is at pot edge


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2020)

clever idea


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2020)

It’s just starting to open, too busy to check progress lately


----------



## Phred (Oct 15, 2020)

Looks pretty good so far


----------

